# The Fabian society flies under the radar



## metric (22 July 2008)

just a little about a society or group of powerful schemers that fly under the conspiracy radar...how do they do it? 

the Fabian Society was founded in 1884 by Edward Pease, Frank Podmore and Hubert Bland. 
The name comes from the Roman general Quintus Fabius Maximus Cunctater which means "the delayer". 
Fabians seek to change society and government to their Socialist ideals by delaying their goals and using the stealth of "gradualism" just as General Fabius did against Hannibal. 
By exploiting the natural tendency of all Politicians to concentrate power, the Fabians have worked at supporting legislation to empower bureaucracy, thereby undermining Parliament and thus destroying the rights of individuals. 
The Fabian Coat of Arms was originally the WOLF IN SHEEPS CLOTHING, that may have been a tad too telling as it has now been replaced with the TORTOISE which portrays slow and steady, the motto of their tortoise is "When I strike, I strike hard". 
The Fabius Maximus of Australia is Gough Whitlam, the list of Politicians who are are members of the Fabians is horrifically large, such key politicians as Paul Keating, Bob Hawke, Barry Jones, John Button, John Dawkins, Gareth Evans and Bill Hayden just to name a very small sample. 
Then there are the Fabian infiltraitors within our bureaucracies and other areas of influence such as Race Mathews, Laurie Carmichael, Bill Kelty, Phil Ruthven, John Halfpenny, Rev Peter Hollingworth,etc...Lionel Murphy and Arthur Calwell were also members. 
The list of Fabian policies, publications and conferences is awesome and leaves absolutely no doubt as to their political intent!!! 
The Fabian Society is a KEY COMPONENT of the global mechanism that is transferring control and ownership of Australia to the forces of GLOBALISATION. 
Using the tactics of Fabius Maximus, the Fabians are clearly succeeding in their restructuring of the Australian ECONOMY, it has been carried out so well that the populace of Australia are completely UNAWARE that it has happened.

 Every one knows that Bob Hawke is one. In his speech to the Fabian Society in Melbourne on the 8th May 1984 one of the facts that he stated was, I quote "I gladly acknowledge the debt of my own government to Fabianism". He also said in that speech, "The Fabian Society acknowledges the principal tenet of Marxism, the abolition of private property, in this case to own land. They then align themselves with the non-violent arm of Marxism by accepting the non-violent road of patient gradualism to total government." 

List of Fabian Socialists

Bruce Lloyd
Kim Beazley
John MacKellar
Neil Blewitt
Paul Keating
Lionel Bowen
John Brown
Ian McPhee
James Carlton
Peter Morris
Dr. Richard CharIesworth
Andrew Peacock
Gary Punch
John Dawkins
Peter Shack
Michael Duffy
Ian Sinclair 
Peter Duncan 
John Spender 
George Gear
Peter Staples 
Raymond Hall 
Thomas Uren 
Gerrard Hand 
Stewart West 
Robert Hawke (Bob) 
Ralph Willis 
William Hayden (Bill) 
Michael Young 
Alan Holding 
Michael Baume 
John Howard 
Peter Baume 
Brian Howe 
John Button 
Ralph Hunt
Frederick Chaney
Roslyn Kelly
Peter Cook
John Kerin
Peter Durack
Gareth Evans
Janine Haines
Anthony Messner
Christopher Puplick
Graham Richardson
Susan Ryan
John Stone
Michael Tate
Peter Abeles
Arbi Parvo
Sir Robert Sparkes
Abraham Goldberg 
Hugh Morgan
Kerry Packer
Rupert Murdoch
Robert Holmes-acourt
Alan Bond
Neville Wran
Malcolm Fraser
Gough Whitlam
Laurie Connell
John Halfpenny
Roderick Carnegie
John Elliot 
Rene Rivkin
Christopher Scase
John Spalvins
Bruce Judge
Warwick Fairfax
Larry Alder 
Sir Tristan Antica 
And More

http://www.netbay.com.au/~noelozzy/wolves.htm


----------



## Pronto (22 July 2008)

They should all be aware by now of the Iron Law of Socialism: it always and inevitably fails.


----------



## metric (22 July 2008)

and that list is about 10 years old. ive read other places rudd and gillard are both fabians also.....which isnt surprising considering howard is one also!!!!!


----------



## MikeHolt (19 June 2018)

metric said:


> just a little about a society or group of powerful schemers that fly under the conspiracy radar...how do they do it?
> 
> the Fabian Society was founded in 1884 by Edward Pease, Frank Podmore and Hubert Bland.
> The name comes from the Roman general Quintus Fabius Maximus Cunctater which means "the delayer".
> ...



I have been researching the Fabians for a long time. 
http://www.cirnow.com.au/the-fabians-history/
and
http://www.cirnow.com.au/fabians-the-destroyers/

I notice you list John Howard, as a Fabian. I always thought he was too, but extensive research has failed to confirm this. Can you point me to a definitive source for your assertion please?


----------



## MikeHolt (19 June 2018)

metric said:


> and that list is about 10 years old. ive read other places rudd and gillard are both fabians also.....which isnt surprising considering howard is one also!!!!!




Rudd isn't a Fabian, at least he's not listed on their website of members. Gillard definitely is.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

*The Fabian society flies under the radar*

So does the IPA.


----------



## PZ99 (19 June 2018)

LOL. Thatcher and Reagan were the mothers and mudders of economic globalisation.

Are they fabians under the radar too?


----------



## MikeHolt (19 June 2018)

PZ99 said:


> LOL. Thatcher and Reagan were the mothers and mudders of economic globalisation.
> 
> Are they fabians under the radar too?



Now you are being ridiculous. They were birds of an entirely different feather who believed in Freedom and were totally opposed to Communism / Socialism. I thought we were supposed to have intelligent discussion on this forum?


----------



## PZ99 (19 June 2018)

MikeHolt said:


> Now you are being ridiculous. They were birds of an entirely different feather who believed in Freedom and were totally opposed to Communism / Socialism. I thought we were supposed to have intelligent discussion on this forum?



If you don't understand a contrary viewpoint and advocate shutting it down why bother bumping a ten year old thread linking The Fabian Society with globalisation in the first place?


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

PZ99 said:


> Are they fabians under the radar too?




What is Fabianism really ? 

I think the association between Fabianism and economic Socialism is not particularly valid. Social equity may be relevant; eg Gillard's creation of the NDIS and the Gonski education reforms are examples of social progression not confiscation of assets or nationalisation of industries (which may be a good idea in some cases anyway).

Fabianism doesn't appear to me to be as destructive as the privatise everything policies of the IPA.


----------



## PZ99 (19 June 2018)

Fabianism is making a comeback. Just ask all those conservatives that want us taxpayers to buy back a power station that was privatised /sold for nothing. A fool circle


----------



## MikeHolt (19 June 2018)

Then 


SirRumpole said:


> What is Fabianism really ?
> 
> I think the association between Fabianism and economic Socialism is not particularly valid. Social equity may be relevant; eg Gillard's creation of the NDIS and the Gonski education reforms are examples of social progression not confiscation of assets or nationalisation of industries (which may be a good idea in some cases anyway).
> 
> Fabianism doesn't appear to me to be as destructive as the privatise everything policies of the IPA.



Then may I suggest you do some more research? The book by Amy McGrath, "Wolves in Sheep's Clothing" lays bare what Fabianism is. I got my copy from her when she addressed a meeting in Brisbane. She was in her early 90's at the time and still a fiesty, strong woman.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

MikeHolt said:


> Then
> 
> Then may I suggest you do some more research? The book by Amy McGrath, "Wolves in Sheep's Clothing" lays bare what Fabianism is. I got my copy from her when she addressed a meeting in Brisbane. She was in her early 90's at the time and still a fiesty, strong woman.




Why don't you just give us a summary ?


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2018)

The Fabians have screwed up,  forsaking gradualism for accelerationism, they have dipped their hand. This has startled people into resistance. 

Keep watching Komrades,  it was a fatal error.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

wayneL said:


> The Fabians have screwed up,  forsaking gradualism for accelerationism, they have dipped their hand. This has startled people into resistance.
> 
> Keep watching Komrades,  it was a fatal error.




Examples please ?


----------



## MikeHolt (19 June 2018)

Cl


SirRumpole said:


> Why don't you just give us a summary ?



Click on the links I provided above....


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

MikeHolt said:


> Cl
> 
> Click on the links I provided above....




Ah , I see, it's a Communist shill right ?

With well known Fabians like Kerry Packer, Malcolm Fraser and Peter Ables , I can well believe it.


----------



## PZ99 (19 June 2018)

@SirRumpole this is the real story here 





... and now that you've seen it, I can take down the link


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

MikeHolt said:


> Cl
> 
> Click on the links I provided above....




OK Mike, now that we know that you are a founding member of Advance Australia, would you like to discuss what you can bring to the national table, instead of maligning others ?


----------



## basilio (19 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> OK Mike, now that we know that you are a founding member of Advance Australia, would you like to discuss what you can bring to the national table, instead of maligning others ?




You mean you havn't actually read the Advance Australia website ? It's all good stuff that no doubt will be well received by the God fearing, freedom loving participants on ASF.

Firstly, clearly , the ATO is not legit.  Never has  been. Never can be.

Second.  We have to "lawfully" rebel. Now. Yep this Government ain't right and the Magna Carta says we the public can rebel against an unjust King.

And it gets more interesting.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

basilio said:


> You mean you havn't actually read the Advance Australia website ? It's all good stuff that no doubt will be well received by the God fearing, freedom loving participants on ASF.




Yes I did read it, and while there were some interesting ideas the details didn't really stack up.

It sounds like another libertarian group, fine in principle, but blind to the realities of the world.


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Examples please ?



How about ad a quick example,  the notion that there is white privilege,  that all whites are inherently  racist and that we should suffer white guilt... This has been subject to accelerationism.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

wayneL said:


> How about ad a quick example,  the notion that there is white privilege,  that all whites are inherently  racist and that we should suffer white guilt... This has been subject to accelerationism.




I think that's been accelerated by immigrants and the indigenous not by Fabians.


----------



## moXJO (19 June 2018)

basilio said:


> You mean you havn't actually read the Advance Australia website ? It's all good stuff that no doubt will be well received by the God fearing, freedom loving participants on ASF.
> 
> Firstly, clearly , the ATO is not legit.  Never has  been. Never can be.
> 
> ...



It is interesting. Mainly the part about putting policy back in the hands of the people. It doesn't seem to lean either way.
I doubt it would be workable. Not to mention the pain of  transition.  Australians are too lazy for civil uprisings.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2018)

moXJO said:


> It is interesting. Mainly the part about putting policy back in the hands of the people. It doesn't seem to lean either way.
> I doubt it would be workable. Not to mention the pain of  transition.  Australians are too lazy for civil uprisings.




CIR's are a good idea, which is why the politicians don't want them.

As  Brexit showed, those sort of decisions should not be left to the plebs.


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I think that's been accelerated by immigrants and the indigenous not by Fabians.



The two are related


----------



## Tink (20 June 2018)

The Swiss have referendums


----------



## Tisme (20 June 2018)

wayneL said:


> How about ad a quick example,  the notion that there is white privilege,  that all whites are inherently  racist and that we should suffer white guilt... This has been subject to accelerationism.




Well of course Fabians aren't marxists. They differ through the notion that society owns the assets and merely rents them out to capitalists as opposed to the surplus being retained free of e.g. trickle down imposts. 

On that core concept I think most of us like the idea that e.g. natural resources exploitation returns money back to the nation rather than all to the capitalist with the miner's rights.


----------



## Tink (21 June 2018)

Tink said:


> The Swiss have referendums




Just noticed it is on the site.
http://advance-australia.com.au/what-is-cir/


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

Tink said:


> Just noticed it is on the site.
> http://advance-australia.com.au/what-is-cir/




First line is grossly incorrect and sets the rest of the article up as a misnoamer.


----------



## Tink (21 June 2018)

I have to wonder about our councils though, Tisme.


----------



## Tink (21 June 2018)

So who has been voting for these changes in the Melbourne Council?


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

Tink said:


> I have to wonder about our councils though, Tisme.




Yes well councils in QLD are notoriously run by cowboys.


----------



## Tink (21 June 2018)

Well Federal over rides State?

_Our Constitution is the highest law of the land. It overrides any States laws. Therefore, it is imperative that We the People have the right to decide which Constitutional laws we wish to enact to guide the ship of state, our Government._


----------



## wayneL (21 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Well of course Fabians aren't marxists. They differ through the notion that society owns the assets and merely rents them out to capitalists as opposed to the surplus being retained free of e.g. trickle down imposts.
> 
> On that core concept I think most of us like the idea that e.g. natural resources exploitation returns money back to the nation rather than all to the capitalist with the miner's rights.



Hmmm

Haven't had much to do with the Oz Fabians, but had a fair bit of interchange with the UK Fabians 2005-2008. There was certainly a strong ideologically Marxist element, probably the dominant element,  even if it wasn't openly admitted to.

Although,  in  practice I rather think they pragmatically tended more towards Mussolini style fascism as an achievable goal via gradualism.


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

Tink said:


> Well Federal over rides State?
> 
> _Our Constitution is the highest law of the land. It overrides any States laws. Therefore, it is imperative that We the People have the right to decide which Constitutional laws we wish to enact to guide the ship of state, our Government._




Our federation gave residual powers to the states. Unlike the USA where the states gave residual powers to the feds.


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

wayneL said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Haven't had much to do with the Oz Fabians, but had a fair bit of interchange with the UK Fabians 2005-2008. There was certainly a strong ideologically Marxist element, probably the dominant element,  even if it wasn't openly admitted to.
> 
> Although,  in  practice I rather think they pragmatically tended more towards Mussolini style fascism as an achievable goal via gradualism.




True that marxists have skewed it's original aims, but both wear socialist underpants.


----------

